

Researchers find new, ultra-low-level method of hacking CPUs - ggk
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/166580-researchers-find-new-ultra-low-level-method-of-hacking-cpus-and-theres-no-way-to-detect-it

======
andyjohnson0
_" and there’s no way to detect it"_

I can see how the type of modification described in the article would not be
visually detectable, but wouldn't the bias in the rng be trivially detectable
by generating a large quantity of random numbers and testing their
distribution?

